# Do you carry a condom on you?



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you carry a condom on you when you go out?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No need right now. It would just expire.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I think I have one in my nightstand...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

No, but surprisingly I do own some.... don't know why I guess to boost my ego


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

i need to start. going raw dog all the time is not smart.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol @ the last option.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Why, yes. In fact, I'm usually wearing one at all times. Safety first!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I have some in my car. Not that I'm gettin laid, but I don't need any mini GnR's runnin around :no.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

amoeba said:


> Why, yes. In fact, I'm usually wearing one at all times. Safety first!


You should post a photo in the "pics of your* penis*" thread.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

no, i'm too scared to buy them. plus my boyfriend has some.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> no, i'm too scared to buy them. plus my boyfriend has some.


use self checkout :yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im not sexually active so no.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> use self checkout :yes


haha i'm scared to even go down that aisle in the grocery store. feels like people are watching me.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope, I do not carry one with me. I don't intend to pick up any ol' guy where ever I go and have sex with him.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yup. Better to have and not need, than need and not have...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> haha i'm scared to even go down that aisle in the grocery store. feels like people are watching me.


I guess I can understand that. Oh well.  At least your boyfriend carries.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> You should post a photo in the "pics of your penis" thread.


Hahahah.

I voted "yes".


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> No need right now. It would just expire.


Yup. Same here. If I had one in there I'd get depressed every time I open my wallet.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> No need right now. It would just expire.


Do people really put them in the car? I heard on the Weather Channel that in can reach 130F/56c in the car over a six hour period in the sun.



BetaBoy90 said:


> No, but surprisingly I do own some.... don't know why I guess to boost my ego


'Atta BetaBoy! :lol



hiimnotcool said:


> i need to start. going raw dog all the time is not smart.


:spit - that's a new one. After hearing your voice in the rap (which is cool) and then imagining you saying that makes it even funnier. raw daawwwwg :lol

NO! I do NOT have one OR keep it in the car OR keep it in the wallet. :no
Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I remember when I was in the 10th grade, during my band class, I found a condom in my music folder. Apparently someone placed the condom in there. :? I stared at the condom for several seconds not knowing exactly what it was. Af first I thought it was candy. (I was so innocent in my youth). :lol I guess I could've kept it for myself, but being the good boy I was, I gave the condom to my teacher. (wow that sentence out of context sounds so wrong). :lol

So to summarize, I've only held a condom once in my life. :no


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Naw, what's the point.

Plus, I hear keeping condoms in your wallet or pocket all the time can damage it enough to render it ineffective.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nope


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....... can't imagine my self buying something like that,, just thinking about s!! = ..ehhhhh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rcapo89 said:


> I remember when I was in the 10th grade, during my band class, I found a condom in my music folder. Apparently someone placed the condom in there. :? I stared at the condom for several seconds not knowing exactly what it was. Af first I thought it was candy. (I was so innocent in my youth). :lol I guess I could've kept it for myself, but being the good boy I was, I gave the condom to my teacher. (wow that sentence out of context sounds so wrong). :lol
> 
> So to summarize, I've only held a condom once in my life. :no


I forget - what instrument did you play?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

> guess I could've kept it for myself, but being the good boy I was, I gave the condom to my teacher. (wow that sentence out of context sounds so wrong). :lol
> 
> So to summarize, I've only held a condom once in my life. :no
> 
> u r going to


*heaven*


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I forget - what instrument did you play?


The saxophone.  It's been years since I last played, although I still have it in my closet.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't want to go to heaven. The idea of spending an eternity worshipping a supernatural dictator is not appealing to me. :no

Plus hell sounds like more fun. :b


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Plus, I hear keeping condoms in your wallet or pocket all the time can damage it enough to render it ineffective.


You're right!

Don't keep them in car either. They'll literally fall apart if they're too hot. And if they're too cold... well, that just sounds uncomfortable. I don't think much will be happening if you try to put an ice cold condom on.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Nope but I have a box full of them in my drawer right here. I hope to be able to use them soon otherwise I see myself making balloon animals in the foreseeable future.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I 2nd the don't keep it in your wallet/hot car!

I've actually seen small plastic cases that were made to perfectly fit one or two condoms, without the risk of them getting torn or ripped. I think it's a great idea, they can fit really well in your purse or bag or big pockets.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

irishK said:


> No, I don't. It isn't like surprise sex is just going to land on me where I need an emergency condom.


Surprise sex = rape


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Only if I am meeting a girl, but not just randomly. I like to have sex in my apartment anyways so that is where I usually keep them.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> I've actually seen small plastic cases that were made to perfectly fit one or two condoms, without the risk of them getting torn or ripped. I think it's a great idea, they can fit really well in your purse or bag or big pockets.


And they're much more inconspicuous when they fall out of your pocket/bag. :um


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

They make inferior waterballoons.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Go out? :con


No. For the same reason as irishK.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope, what would I need one for?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

straightarrows said:


> eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....... can't imagine my self buying something like that,, just thinking about s!! = ..ehhhhh


Go to a grocery store with a self-checkout. Buy a few other items if you want it to look even less conspicuous.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Surprise sex = rape


Interesting response.

"Hey, would you mind stopping the unsolicited and extremely horrifying physical and sexual abuse you're about to put me through in order to rummage through my handbag and find that condom I carry? Safety first! Thanks man!"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

In high school my friend gave me one as a present from her trip to France. It's still in drawer. Probably expired by now I assume.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

No. I have no need to and don't think I ever will.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

meh, it's sort of like taking an umbrella when it's not raining out.. or using a lunchbox when I'm going to McDonalds.


----------

